

SSH Mastery: OpenSSH, PuTTY, Tunnels, and Keys - calminferno
http://www.michaelwlucas.com/nonfiction/ssh-mastery

======
paulhauggis
I use tunneling instead of a VPN when I'm using an open wireless connection.

